# Fish ID



## Lukikus2 (Oct 9, 2019)

What do you think?


----------



## Big7 (Oct 9, 2019)

Looks like Pompano. They are found in numbers near oil rigs and other structure.

They eat real good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2019)

It is a pompano.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Oct 9, 2019)

Pompano it is


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 9, 2019)

That's what I thought. My son caught it last weekend and thought it was a permit. Thanks folks. That's one big pompano.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 9, 2019)

Permit eat good too... ?


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 9, 2019)

After doing an image search, I believe that is a permit. I based this on the long dorsal and anal fins.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 9, 2019)

That’s a permit that has the darker coloration of a pompano. The long dorsal is the giveaway.


----------



## GoodOleBoy55 (Oct 9, 2019)

Permit


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 10, 2019)

This is why I asked.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 10, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> This is why I asked.



Just eat em' already.. ???


----------



## bany (Oct 10, 2019)

Looks delicious!
That coloration makes it confusing but the fins tell the story.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 10, 2019)

Pompano and a fine one


----------



## The Donk (Oct 10, 2019)

I vote permit. The dorsal and broader body shape make me lean this way.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Oct 10, 2019)

Permit - they're not common up the pandhandle of Florida, but there are documented catches every year of them in the Surf.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 10, 2019)

Yellow belly makes it a pompano


----------



## weagle (Oct 10, 2019)

This is a pompano. The one in your pic is a permit:


----------



## humdandy (Oct 10, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> That’s a permit that has the darker coloration of a pompano. The long dorsal is the giveaway.



What he said.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Oct 10, 2019)

After looking at the dorsal a little closer that is definitely a permit, I stand corrected


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Oct 10, 2019)

The color through me off.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2019)

TerrellBuckman said:


> After looking at the dorsal a little closer that is definitely a permit, I stand corrected




As do I. Thanks for the lesson, Dustin. I learned something.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2019)

I keep coming back to this picture to look. It’s almost like a cross breed or something. The color is just so dark.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 10, 2019)

The coloring has got me. Not only that but I have never seen a pompano that size.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 10, 2019)

TerrellBuckman said:


> After looking at the dorsal a little closer that is definitely a permit, I stand corrected



Me too. The thread fins give it away.

EAT IT ALREADY.. Either way, you got meat !

I stand corrected as well.


----------



## ninjaneer (Oct 11, 2019)

I would have said pomp based on color, but fins say permit.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 11, 2019)

I have trouble IDing a lot of saltwater fish. I have caught a few critters in the salt that I had no idea what they were. It didn't take me long to figure out that most saltwater fish have big sharp teeth, sharp jabbers, or stingers, though.


----------



## ninjaneer (Oct 11, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have trouble IDing a lot of saltwater fish. I have caught a few critters in the salt that I had no idea what they were. It didn't take me long to figure out that most saltwater fish have big sharp teeth, sharp jabbers, or stingers, though.




And venom..  I went to Perdido Key back in June.  Caught hard head catfish about every cast.  Didn't think anything of unhooking them more than the freshwater variety.   Bad idea!  Had one stab me deep on inside of left index finger, whole hand went numb.  The wound healed up fine but the venom caused nerve and ligament damage. Every morning its still stiff and takes real effort to bend closed completely.  Friend at the bank told me he had something similar happen and it took 6 months to get back to normal.  I'm going on 4.. Treat them with caution!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 11, 2019)

ninjaneer said:


> I would have said pomp based on color, but fins say permit.



Certainly does. Thanks.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 11, 2019)

"And venom.. I went to Perdido Key back in June. Caught hard head catfish about every cast. Didn't think anything of unhooking them more than the freshwater variety. Bad idea! Had one stab me deep on inside of left index finger, whole hand went numb. The wound healed up fine but the venom caused nerve and ligament damage. Every morning its still stiff and takes real effort to bend closed completely. Friend at the bank told me he had something similar happen and it took 6 months to get back to normal. I'm going on 4.. Treat them with caution! "

If that ever happens to you again, take that catfish and rub the wound with the catfish belly. It will take all of it out.


----------



## Buckstop (Oct 11, 2019)

Fish coloration changes considerably based on time out of water or in a cooler. Thats a permit. Pompano have a slightly more elongated body.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 12, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Me too. The thread fins give it away.
> 
> EAT IT ALREADY.. Either way, you got meat !
> 
> I stand corrected as well.



It was grilled.


----------



## eshoremd (Oct 12, 2019)

Im no fish biologist but Ive caught my share of Permit fishing off Marco Island Fl. Im voting Permit.


----------

